# $4,000 for a Maltese



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Well my hairdresser was telling me yesterday that she has a friend who just payed $4,000 for a Maltese. I think it is being flown in from another country but WHAT? This isn't a 'show' dog nor does it have 'show dog pedigree' parents (I think) but wow....have any of you payed close to that amount for your pooches?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Well my hairdresser was telling me yesterday that she has a friend who just payed $4,000 for a Maltese. I think it is being flown in from another country but WHAT? This isn't a 'show' dog nor does it have 'show dog pedigree' parents (I think) but wow....have any of you payed close to that amount for your pooches?[/B]



What country is the dog coming from?? WOW!!!!!!! I don't know how many people on here are willing to say how much they paid for their dog. Not that I think it's a big deal. I have seen them starting at $500 and go up to $5000. I paid $2000 for Chulita. I don't care what people think about how much I spent on Chulita she is WORTH EVERY SINGLE PENNY I paid and if I had to do it over again I would.







The $2000 included having her shipped, and her AKC papers among many other things. I have had alot of comments from people when they ask me how much I paid and the look on some of thier faces are priceless!!!!







I'm use to it now. Some people think it's WAAAAAAAAAY TOO MUCH and some people think that's just about the norm price...or around it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is a rescue so she was "free" (but within the 6 weeks I had spent hundreds in vet bills!), but as most of you know, she was originally from a pet shop. At 10, her monthly medications and diabetic supplies run about $150 a month, plus we seem to be averaging about $100 a month in vet bills lately. (I just spent $225 on bloodwork last week)

If you do the math, that's $3,000 a year not including food and non-prescription supplements (she gets a ton!)

So I don't even flinch anymore when I hear that someone spent in the thousands for a Maltese puppy. If it came from a reputable breeder, the odds of it being healthy are greatly increased than if it came from a pet shop/puppy mill or backyard breeder. 

I figure it's "pay me now or pay me later". And how can you put a price tag on the heartbreak of living with a chronically ill dog and possibly losing her before her time? I don't regret one penny I've spent on Lady, but never ever would I wish the emotional roller coaster we've been on for almost 6 years on anyone. 

Lady had 2 days of cluster seizures last week and it took her a full week to recover from them this time. I was was afraid we hadn't dodged the bullet this time and she had permanent brain damage from lack of oxygen to the brain. Fortunately, it turned out to just be a "valium hangover" (I have to pump her full of valium to try to stop the seizures) and she is 100% now. "Miracle Dog" is what both my vets call her!

I can't stress enough, though, how awful it is to love this little creature so much and nearly lose her so many times. I have spent too many nights rocking her seizure-wracked body in the rocking chair and shed more tears over her than I could ever count. 

Next time I get a Maltese, I will make sure it is the healthiest one I can possibly get even if I have to wait and save my money for years to do so.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

The Pudster was $1100 cdn and worth every cent! However he isn't show quality or papered or anything. $4000 seems very excessive to me. That could be a down payment on a condo here!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Lady is a rescue so she was "free" (but within the 6 weeks I had spent hundreds in vet bills!), but as most of you know, she was originally from a pet shop. At 10, her monthly medications and diabetic supplies run about $150 a month, plus we seem to be averaging about $100 a month in vet bills lately. (I just spent $225 on bloodwork last week)
> 
> If you do the math, that's $3,000 a year not including food and non-prescription supplements (she gets a ton!)
> 
> ...



WELL Lady is VERY, VERY, VERY lucky to have you for a Mommy!!! and I wish her* MANY MANY MORE HEALTHY YEARS AHEAD OF HER!!! *


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I think that finding a breeder who is breeding ethically is the most important thing. For myself, I would never get a puppy from anyone who wasn't breeding for health, temperament and to the standard. I really get uncomfortable when people start threads about how "excessive" or "silly" people are to pay thousands for a dog...if they have the resources to pay the money, are happy with their breeder and feel the money is justified, then more power to them. We all have different priorities in our lives, and I can respect those differences in others. It doesn't matter to me if you paid $400 or $4000, getting a healthy, well-adjusted puppy is what I wish for all of us. JMO.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,
I think Lady is SO fortunate to have you as her mommy!!! I know that Lady has given you a "GIFT" that money cannot! God Bless BOTH you & Lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Best, Jellybn1


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I think that finding a breeder who is breeding ethically is the most important thing. For myself, I would never get a puppy from anyone who wasn't breeding for health, temperament and to the standard. I really get uncomfortable when people start threads about how "excessive" or "silly" people are to pay thousands for a dog...if they have the resources to pay the money, are happy with their breeder and feel the money is justified, then more power to them. We all have different priorities in our lives, and I can respect those differences in others. It doesn't matter to me if you paid $400 or $4000, getting a healthy, well-adjusted puppy is what I wish for all of us. JMO.[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How sweet!

Actually, Lady has been a great gift to me, not the reverse. She has beaten so many odds. She had bloodwork last Friday and a mini physical. All her bloodwork was normal, amazing for a dog on heavy duty seizure drugs for almost 6 years. Her heart murmur never got any worse than a grade 1 and when she had her eye exam last month, her eyes are still perfect after 4 years with diabetes. (Most diabetic dogs go blind and most within the first 8 months).

My vet just shook her head and said "Who would have thought she'd make it this long?" Lady's other vet said last month that she didn't see any reason that Lady couldn't expect to live that 12-14 years on the life expectancy chart in the examining room.

Jackie (JMM) once told me that she thought Lady must have an unusually strong will to live.

It makes me feel so good that this little dog who was tied to a tree without food or water for 3 days and left to die almost 6 years ago and faced so many health problems has more than _doubled_ her life since then.

It puts a smile on my face even on stressful days just thinking about it!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> How sweet!
> 
> Actually, Lady has been a great gift to me, not the reverse. She has beaten so many odds. She had bloodwork last Friday and a mini physical. All her bloodwork was normal, amazing for a dog on heavy duty seizure drugs for almost 6 years. Her heart murmur never got any worse than a grade 1 and when she had her eye exam last month, her eyes are still perfect after 4 years with diabetes. (Most diabetic dogs go blind and most within the first 8 months).
> 
> ...




*AND YOU CAN'T PUT A PRICE ON THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=127672
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, did my post offend you? I don't understand your smilie...care to elaborate?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=127697
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah....Rather not because then it will turn into a bunch of back and fourth BS and there really is no need. It's your opinion.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I truly am sorry if something I said offended you or anyone else. I was not ripping on anyone, just stating that no matter what anyone paid, I just want them to have a happy and healthy puppy. That's all....so if you are reading more into what I said, please believe I didn't mean anything else by it. I apologize.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

back before i knew any better.... i paid $600 (i think?) for buttercup from a broker. i didnt know she was a broker, i thought she was a small hobby breeder. i didnt do enough of my homework, i know i know i know. if i knew then, what i know now about her, would i have bought a dog from her? probably not. then i would have missed out on a wonderful life with a buttercup, which now...i can't imagine. 
i will likely never be in a financial situation where i can plop down a couple thousand bucks for a pet. probably never. i dont believe this means i am not worthy of a "good" pet. i know that i got EXTREMELY lucky with buttercup. and for that, i thank all things holy-----daily. 
opening up ANOTHER big can of worms...of course there is a school of thought that believes if one cannot afford top dollar for a well-bred dog, then one will not be able to afford the inevitable health problems that ensue. this said, that pretty much leaves rescue, byb, hobby breeders (which opens up the can of worms debating if hobby breeders are taboo byb, etc), and then all of the inevitable health problems that will ensue...of course they're really hit-or-miss, but still.
this puts me in such a dilemma for my next pet. we really want to do "the right thing" but we know there is no way to afford thousands of dollars for another maltese. 

life can be such a pickle sometimes, can't it?

ann marie and the "i dont like pickles, and i know you dont either, so that was clearly the WORST metaphor ever!" buttercup


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> I have spent too many nights rocking her seizure-wracked body in the rocking chair and shed more tears over her than I could ever count.
> 
> Next time I get a Maltese, I will make sure it is the healthiest one I can possibly get even if I have to wait and save my money for years to do so.[/B]


Marj,

I am so happy that Lady was one of the lucky ones, to have someone who loves her so much. I cry just thinking of what her life would be like without you.









Wilson is also a rescue, I have had him just over a month and have already spent a ton of money. When I got him he had kennel cough, two ear infections, and a urinary tract infection. Later this month we will spend close to $1000 on his dental work and to get him fixed. 

I wouldn't change it for the world. 

We will soon be getting Wilson a cat sister, and I will head straight to the SPCA, or another no-kill shelter to adopt a cat that needs a family. 

I believe in rescueing animals- there are so many unwanted, uncared for, unloved animals. I understand why people go to breeders to get a pet, and that not everyone can handle the special challenges a rescue brings. But for me, rescues are the only way to go- Wilson now knows love and happiness.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> I truly am sorry if something I said offended you or anyone else. I was not ripping on anyone, just stating that no matter what anyone paid, I just want them to have a happy and healthy puppy. That's all....so if you are reading more into what I said, please believe I didn't mean anything else by it. I apologize.[/B]


I wouldn't worry about it. Anyone looking at Pippin's pic can see that happy and healthy is your top priority!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

:lol: This is not one of my favorite topics-(those who know me, know this)...so I am going to stay out!









So why did I even psot THAT?








I dunno....


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> :lol: This is not one of my favorite topics-(those who know me, know this)...so I am going to stay out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe cause you are at work like me and so bored that you are afraid you'll slip into a coma if you don't have something to do!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I truly hope The Buttercup (love that name!) stays healthy. What I have learned from my experience with Lady is that many of those genetic time bombs don't go off for many years (Lady was perfectly healthy until age 4&1/2). And when they do, you may be plunking down thousands of dollars anyway. Unfortunately, many people spend those thousands and still lose their dog. It's the heartbreak I want to avoid next time, not the money although I'm certainly not rich.

Although maybe I would be if Lady didn't have her paw in my pocketbook all the time!

I certainly don't mean to offend anyone or start a controversy. It's just my opinion based, unfortunately, on firsthand experience.

Deanna, Lady's Siamese sisters are rescues, too.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> How sweet!
> 
> Actually, Lady has been a great gift to me, not the reverse. She has beaten so many odds. She had bloodwork last Friday and a mini physical. All her bloodwork was normal, amazing for a dog on heavy duty seizure drugs for almost 6 years. Her heart murmur never got any worse than a grade 1 and when she had her eye exam last month, her eyes are still perfect after 4 years with diabetes. (Most diabetic dogs go blind and most within the first 8 months).
> 
> ...


Everytime I think about Lady I'm so saddened at first, just thinking about her being abandoned and tied to a tree basically left to die...How could they do that!?!?







But then I always get happy again for her because you do so much good for her. Despite all her problems, she seems to be happy and doing pretty darn good and beating all odds. You are such a good mommie.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks! The blessing is that she has no recollection of her first 4&1/2 years, I'm sure. She's spoiled little diva and has turned her back on her former life!

Sounds like she was a prostitute or drug addict, huh?

Actually, she is a bona fide drug addict now. I just got off the phone with my vet who got the results of part of her bloodwork. After her spell of seizures last week, we had to check and see what levels of anti-seizure drugs are in her system.

She needs a little more potassium bromide than she's getting, another 1/4 pill. So my vet asked me if I thought I could learn to do "drug lines" until she was due for a refill!!!!! This stuff is too expensive ($46) to throw away.

I guess I have to open the capsules and divide the contents.

Do you think I'll need special drug paraphernalia?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> i will likely never be in a financial situation where i can plop down a couple thousand bucks for a pet. probably never. i dont believe this means i am not worthy of a "good" pet. i know that i got EXTREMELY lucky with buttercup. and for that, i thank all things holy-----daily.
> opening up ANOTHER big can of worms...of course there is a school of thought that believes if one cannot afford top dollar for a well-bred dog, then one will not be able to afford the inevitable health problems that ensue. this said, that pretty much leaves rescue, byb, hobby breeders (which opens up the can of worms debating if hobby breeders are taboo byb, etc), and then all of the inevitable health problems that will ensue...of course they're really hit-or-miss, but still.
> this puts me in such a dilemma for my next pet. we really want to do "the right thing" but we know there is no way to afford thousands of dollars for another maltese.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I think off and on about getting another dog and while ideally I would like to go to the best breeder, realistically I could not possibly afford $2000+ dollars and then there is really no guarantee that this dog won't have any health issues. That means, I would need to be prepared not only to pay that sum for a pup, but also be able to pay for luxating patellas ($1400/knee) or any other issues that come up. Lets be honest -- there is really not that many people that can afford to pay that. Owning a purebred dog should not just be limited to the wealthy. I do realize the importance of a well bred dog. I am just pointing out the reality of life for many people.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure there are plenty of well breed and healthy dogs out there that do not cost thousands. I have seen them rage from very low prices to the very high. I know I am far from weathly but I have wanted my dog for 4 years and saved up all my pennies to get her. I would love to get another one and hopefully I will (yeah right tell that to my husband) LOL. I know that I will not be spending another $2000 for another one. that's for sure.







I don't regret spending one penny on Chulita she has been worth every penny and MORE. But it doesn't mean I'm going to save all this money up again. LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

While the health issues are certainly a consideration, the reason I would opt for the show breeder is because I want a Malt that is close to standard... in looks and temperament. I feel the only way to guarantee that is to get one from a knowledgable breeder who knows what the standard is. 

Kallie, who you know I totally adore, is from a BYB. While she is the love of my life she is way off from the Maltese standard. Honestly, she doesn't really even seem like a Maltese to me in both looks and personality. I didn't realize this until I got Catcher and while he is not show quality, he is much, much closer to standard than Kallie.

Buying from a BYB is a "crap shoot". I feel you just don't know what you might get regarding looks and personality. Obviously, when dealing with living creatures, one can never have guarantees but I feel the odds are much stronger of getting a Malt closer to standard with a show breeder than with a BYB.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> While the health issues are certainly a consideration, the reason I would opt for the show breeder is because I want a Malt that is close to standard... in looks and temperament. I feel the only way to guarantee that is to get one from a knowledgable breeder who knows what the standard is.
> 
> Kallie, who you know I totally adore, is from a BYB. While she is the love of my life she is way off from the Maltese standard. Honestly, she doesn't really even seem like a Maltese to me in both looks and personality. I didn't realize this until I got Catcher and while he is not show quality, he is much, much closer to standard than Kallie.
> 
> Buying from a BYB is a "crap shoot". I feel you just don't know what you might get regarding looks and personality. Obviously, when dealing with living creatures, one can never have guarantees but I feel the odds are much stronger of getting a Malt closer to standard with a show breeder than with a BYB.[/B]



I don't know what to add. You said it all and you said it well!







Having purchased from one of the top in the country I would do it again in a heartbeat even if I had to scrimp and save to do so!!! I can't even believe how happy I have been with my decision. Sometimes I feel like I should pinch myself it feels so much like a dream. A Maltese being a lifetime commitment it is not something I would want to look for a bargain on. Do I expect everyone to have the same opinon as me...no way...but that is my personal opinion and what works for my life.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I spent $1200 on Teddy and to be honest that was so much money for me...I am a widow raising a daughter and that just was so much money for me....I wanted to get a pure bread with as little chance of medical problems as I could....

This is not the case however, as I was taken by a broker who sold me a puppy from a puppy mill....I live every day with the knowledge that I helped keep these people in business but more importantly that Teddy may have health issues at any time. I am terrified that he may develop something that may cause him pain and suffering. 

If I ever get another Malt or any animal for that matter, I will either get a rescue or spend as much as I possibly can towards a Maltese of good lineage. 

This is a hard topic because there are so many issues that go into a decision to aquire a furbaby....no matter where they come from they do deserve to be loved to the fullest. 

I feel every day that I saved my Teddy from those awful people who shipped him across country or from others who may have not appriciated him for who he is. I will never forget his eyes the day I found him...all the others were jumping all over the place and Teddy just sat in the middle of a cage looking at me with "save me eyes" . If he does get sick....he will have everything he could possible need.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> ...I will never forget his eyes the day I found him...all the others were jumping all over the place and Teddy just sat in the middle of a cage looking at me with "save me eyes" . If he does get sick....he will have everything he could possible need.[/B]


awww. finding a buttercup was similar. i went and saw the two remaining maltese this woman had, and they were both kind of sleepy, but buttercup woke up, came right over to me, crawled up into my lap and fell back asleep with a big *sigh*. i knew right then...this is my baby. SHE picked ME. of course i hem and haw over "oh, if i only knew then..what i know NOW...i probably wouldn't have bought this dog..." but then... i'd be without the love of a buttercup. and i'll never find a baby this special again







she's the special-est!

ann marie and the "i wub my mommy too! she is berrrry good to me!" buttercup


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=131257
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















That made me tear up!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=131257
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Buttercup is a very lucky little baby to have you as a Mommy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> The Buttercup is a very lucky little baby to have you as a Mommy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww thank you. i think everyone somehow, in some divine way, gets paired with the dogs they are matched with perfectly. listening to everyone's stories on here, i cant think immediately of anyone who seems mismatched to their malt, you know? first example in my head...at first, lizzie might not have been with her "perfect fit" family, but she clearly is now, lol, i think sampson and maggie have found their perfect partner in crime, and made joe's malti-family "perfect" (i think when the dogs outnumber the people, the dogs laugh to themselves at how they totally duped us, LOL). 

i just re-read this, it doesnt make much sense to me, as to what i'm trying to say, but forgive me, i'm doped up on dayquil and this darn cold wont leave me!!!









noselicks to all of you and your babies from the buttercup.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> ...i think everyone somehow, in some divine way, gets paired with the dogs they are matched with perfectly...i just re-read this, it doesnt make much sense to me, as to what i'm trying to say...[/B]


It makes perfect sense to me! I completely know what you are talking about! Toby may not have come from a top breeder or even a reputable breeder, but I wouldn't trade him for the world. He is, in my eyes, a perfect dog. He is absolutely everything I could have asked for!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When I walked out in my backyard that Sunday to fill my bird feeder and saw Lady tied up on my neighbor's patio, I knew instantly that she was my dog. Why I didn't think that they had gotten her or she belonged to a houseguest as that would be a more likely reason a Maltese was on their patio, I don't know. 

I just knew that after 7 years of being dogless, the one I was meant to have was here.

I went back inside and started writing a list of everything I would need and waited for Jen and her family to get home. I actually went outside when they pulled up and kiddingly told them I was "stealing" their dog!

The first thing Jen said is, "Do you really want her?" Then she told me Lady's story and how she had rescued her the night before, how they couldn't keep her because their dog wasn't good with other dogs. 

That's how our story began!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> When I walked out in my backyard that Sunday to fill my bird feeder and saw Lady tied up on my neighbor's patio, I knew instantly that she was my dog. Why I didn't think that they had gotten her or she belonged to a houseguest as that would be a more likely reason a Maltese was on their patio, I don't know.
> 
> I just knew that after 7 years of being dogless, the one I was meant to have was here.[/B]


see, what a perfect story! and lucky Lady, she KNOWS she's in her "meant to be" home.









am & the bc


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I totally and completely agree - God does get us together with the furbaby we are supposed to have - no matter if they are rescues - or $4000 dollars. We are all so very blessed to have the loving care of our little ones.

Buttercup - you are one lucky little furbaby to have such a smart mommy


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I totally and completely agree - God does get us together with the furbaby we are supposed to have - no matter if they are rescues - or $4000 dollars. We are all so very blessed to have the loving care of our little ones.
> 
> Buttercup - you are one lucky little furbaby to have such a smart mommy[/B]




I AGREE AS WELL. Not knowing about this site prior to buying Chulita and not really knowing anyone where I live in New Jersey to get any advice on where to look etc.... I had to go on my own with finding my puppy and so I did....on line with a breeder. I actually had my eye on this one boy puppy. But when I called the breeder up to talk to her and ask her questions she said..oh I just posted some NEW pictures up and look at this little girl....and it's just hard to explain..one look at Chulita and I just melted...I HAD TO HAVE HER right there and then. It's really wierd..it's just a feeling you get when you see them and in your heart YOU KNOW that is the dog for you. When I told my husband that I was still getting a puppy from the same breeder but now it was costing more because she was female he said....what happend to the boy you were looking at. I said...I don't know...all I know is this IS MY DOG..SHE IS THE ONE FOR ME. It's an instant feeling you get. FOR ME AT LEAST.....that's my story...lol


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't disagree with the.... "there is one special one (or two or three) destined for each of us theory". When I saw Bella's face.....there was no turning back.





















I was a absolute gonner!!! The love I feel for the little fur-girl is different from any love I have known. A very very special feeling and attachment that is hard to explain. Unless you have felt that kind of love for a fur-angel you don't have a clue what I am speaking about. Many here on the board understand, but many out there in the regular world don't have a clue...and it is their loss.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Our story is a little different. My daughter, who had graduated from college and was finishing some pre-requisites for grad school, wanted a little companion. She was only taking 2 classes each semester so had plenty of time to housetrain, etc. I began looking for breeders who also show, and talked to several in the south. We were pretty set on a girl and finally found a breeder who could help us. We got Sadie in October. We didn't really get to choose. The breeder had another girl that she was watching as a show potential and Sadie was the only pup that she was willing to sell. So we drove 4-5 hours and got Sadie. I fell IN LOVE. There was no way that I was leaving this dog. But, gee, my daugher wanted her puppy and she paid for half of the price (which was fairly much). Luckily for me, my husband was also smitten. After about 3 weeks I called the breeder and told her that if the girl that she still had didn't make it for show - we wanted her too. She let me know at Thanksgiving that Sassy's bite was off and she wouldn't be showing her. We had a big family trip planned to Vegas and the breeder wanted to keep Sassy until things were settled at our house. My daugher and I drove again on Dec. 30-31 to get Sassy. I was SO afraid that she would be hyper, or we wouldn't like her, because I thought that Sadie was perfect. The breeder suggested that we leave Sadie at home when we came to get Sassy. She brought her in she she was so completely different than Sadie. Her hair was fuller and she was like a little butterball. I held her all the way home and we bonded. I have ended up with both maltese because my daughter is so busy in her dental school. They were meant to be with me and my husband and I both know that we can never separate the two girls because they are so close.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I can't disagree with the.... "there is one special one (or two or three) destined for each of us theory". When I saw Bella's face.....there was no turning back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how this thread has morphed in to how we bonded with our fur-babies.....

What you say is so true, Carole. I get so frustrated because a lot of people just don't "get" our bond and our love for our Malts. 

Catcher was chosen for me by the breeder who had one litter at the time with two males and a female. I wanted a larger male, who could hold his own with Kallie, who is 9 pounds now and weighed even more at the time I was looking. Catcher was shipped (one-hour flight) and I had seen his picture but didn't necessarily bond with the photo. But when I opened his crate at the airport and he bounced out wagging his tail and was all fluffy and sweet smelling, I was smitten in that instant. I loved him right away... it was unreal. He snuggled up to my neck right then and I held him on the two hour trip home (while my friend drove) and we were totally bonded by the time we got home.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I can't disagree with the.... "there is one special one (or two or three) destined for each of us theory". When I saw Bella's face.....there was no turning back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very very true...people in the "regular world" just dont' get it. LOL!! I have had dogs growing up as a child, a boxer and a great Dane and even a cat (not all at the same time) LOL. But I was young I didn't take care of them..they just lived at home with me. Now that I have Chulita and have had her since 11 weeks it really is a different love and bond I have with her. My daughter and I are SOOOOOO ATTACHTED to her. My daughter is stressing already about what will happen in the summer when she spends 3 months in Brooklyn with her Grandparents. LOL We are already having visitation discussions on how gets her for how long in the summer....LOL!!! People who know me from Brooklyn and grew up with me know how strong my attitude is and how I CAN GET. I lived in a very tuff area all my life, went to really hard core schools and well......it has had it effect on me with my temper, attitude, etc... So when they see me with this dog....and how I just carry on and talk about how cute she is and call her by her little silly pet names I have for her they can't believe it. LOL!!!! They are like WOW....I NEVER EXPECTED* YOU *to get this way about a dog. Now when I show a picture of my daughter it has Chulita in it and I'm like LOOK AT THE GIRLS. LOL!!! It's crazy...she has really had such a positive effect in my life. Wow...now I'm rambling on and on.....sorry....guys.


----------

